# Is this eleastic powerful enough for hunting



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

I found this eleastic online and I was wondering if it was good enough for shooting rabbits and possums I haven't used it before any info help


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol forgot the picture


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol forgot the picture sorry take 2 here is the bands


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Is that your rubber bands or did you get that picture from someplace else? Its hard to tell on my phone, but If you haven't bought it yet I wouldn't buy it cause on parts of the picture it looks like the rubber is like dried out and is starting to deteriorate or something. That is some different looking rubber, what guage is it? Is it solid rubber? There are ways you can make it work for hunting as long as its decent rubber. I have a friend that braided up some latex party balloons to make bands for his natural slingshot(long story short) and he was able to catch a duck for dinner.(headshot from close range, but it shot the rock pretty darn fast)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knowing the dimensions of the rubber would be infinitely more helpful than just a picture of tangled bands.
Without that I wouldn't bother buying it when there are reputable sources available that cater specifically to the slingshot community.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I would advise against using spaghetti as a hunting device.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thenewslingshotguy advises against using spaghetti to get dinner  The more I look at that picture the funnier it gets for some reason. If I found it just laying around or if it was free I'd probably give it a try shooting pop cans though


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, if you give us the page that you bought them from (even tho it seems that you are yet to buy these) and we can give you an answer.


----------

